# Favorite history curriculum for 4th grade?



## mammabooh

So far, we're going to do Saxon math, Abeka health and science, Alpha Omega (I had already bought this last year...not something that I would pick again) language arts along with Daily Paragraph Editing, and will be doing the Prairie Primer as a co-op (read the books at home and get together for crafts, Bible recitation, songs, and other activities). What we still need is something good for history. Our son finished up his Alpha Omega before Christmas last year and then did the whole Abeka 3rd grade history book in 2 weeks. 

He seems to really enjoy history, so I'm looking for something great for him. Any sugestions? A friend suggested Mystery of History. Have any of you used that?


----------



## cindy-e

if he is into books, look at sonlight. They have a 2 year american history program done through literature that starts at 3rd or 4th grade. http://www.sonlight.com/DH5.html


Also, based on the prairie primer, you could use the 1815 to present veritas press materials. http://www.veritaspress.com/products.asp?dept=1059

It is "sixth grade", but really just because this curriculum studies history in chronological order. I bet he could do it. I really like their materials. =0) 

HTH,
Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks, Cindy. I really like the looks of that Veritas press stuff, but can't stand the voice on the songs! I wonder if I could get Hubby to manipulate them on the computer to be more tolerable...hee hee hee!


----------



## cindy-e

mammabooh said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I really like the looks of that Veritas press stuff, but can't stand the voice on the songs! I wonder if I could get Hubby to manipulate them on the computer to be more tolerable...hee hee hee!


L! If he figures out how to do that, let me know! I don't like that voice either! HA!

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Sorry, no help here...I"m in the same boat. We have tried MANY things and nothing seems to fit right. This year I'm going with SOS history for both kids just to take the pressure off the situation.


----------



## halfpint

I'm not a big fan of history curriculum for elementary. What I did was basically divide up history from the beginning to current in 6 school years, with one being Civil war and our state history which overlapped some of the other history periods. Then, I found lots of books (many obtained through interlibrary loans) for those time periods, and we used them. This included all sorts of books including the arts of the period, biographys, historical fiction, recipe books, cobblestone and some of their other publications, resource books about the time period, activity books etc... I often used the book lists from Sonlight to help me for the period, but you can often type in the time period or subject (ie medieval or Egypt) in your local library and find many books. Since my children were of various ages, they often were assigned different books, but had to be able to describe or teach them to their siblings.
Note that this was a lot of work, so may not be what you're looking for, but it was fun for the kids, and history was their favorite subject.
Dawn


----------



## Leah IL

Last year I bought the Mystery of History mp3 downloads- same material as the books, we just listened to them. I also bought the CD-rom of reproducibles for worksheets and quizzes. We really enjoyed them. It was about 7 or 8 minutes of listening to the author speak and then the exercises. Fun change from books!!


----------



## scholtefamily

Have you ever heard of Diana Waring? I recently heard her speak and loved what she had to say. She writes history curriculum. Her material comes with cd's,dvd's, etc. 
History is not my favorite subject to teach, but I'm really excited about it this year. Her website is http://www.dianawaring.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## akhomesteader

We have been using TruthQuest History, and LOVE it. http://www.truthquesthistory.com/ There are three elementary guides for grades 1-5 or 6, so you'd use one for about one and a half or two years (and then guides to get you through high school) The chronological guides have commentaries about the person or event, and then list many, many books from which to choose. You are not locked into any particular books, or even books on the list. You are free to read whatever you like, and whatever is available to you. 

We started out with Story of the World, Volume One: Ancients. My boys found it terribly boring. They could not relate to it at all. Then we found TruthQuest. What a difference. We're currently on our second year of American History For Young Students I: Exploration - 1800. I'm amazed by how much my boys enjoy it and by how much they remember. They act out the things we read about while they play in the woods outside. It's perfect for them at this age because they can relate to the things we read. 

TruthQuest is an amazing program, imo. They have a wonderful yahoo group, and the author of the guides is very active. She and the parents using it are very supportive and are happy to answer questions for folks who are considering the program.


----------



## ErinP

I _really_ liked Sonlight's history/reading based curriculum for 4th grade. 
Better than that, my kids liked it too.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------

